# Lake Medina



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

i know that there was some talk regarding lake Medina earlier in the ice season but it has stopped since. I have been seeing a lot of people let on the lake ice fishing over the last week and a half and am curious on how they are doing and what they are catching. Like IcebucketJohn said we are all in their together so let’s share what’s going on!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

LabattICE50 said:


> i know that there was some talk regarding lake Medina earlier in the ice season but it has stopped since. I have been seeing a lot of people let on the lake ice fishing over the last week and a half and am curious on how they are doing and what they are catching. Like IcebucketJohn said we are all in their together so let’s share what’s going on!


Hey bud it's got fish I will drive all over hell and back to find fish! Not sure tho! Those are the questions That gets me the most am sorry! Am not rich but damn I spend a lot of money on gas!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

It's been slow...if you can find the weed beds I'm sure you could get on some but I haven't heard of anything spectacular this year. Fished it once and we pulled in dinks.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

LabattICE50 said:


> i know that there was some talk regarding lake Medina earlier in the ice season but it has stopped since. I have been seeing a lot of people let on the lake ice fishing over the last week and a half and am curious on how they are doing and what they are catching. Like IcebucketJohn said we are all in their together so let’s share what’s going on!


I suppose you could go drill a hole and see.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> I suppose you could go drill a hole and see.


I reckon BB is right


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are after panfish. there are some nice one's but lots of dinks to get your bait past. Try the small jigging Raps and spoons to reduce the junk and attract better sized fish. There are nice walleye in there too that might be interested in the VibE or other large baits.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I would definitely dead stick small bluegill. You will catch walleye,large channel cats and an occasional largemouth. Deeper water by the dam but of course check the ice thickness first.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

keepinitreel said:


> I would definitely dead stick small bluegill. You will catch walleye,large channel cats and an occasional largemouth. Deeper water by the dam but of course check the ice thickness first.


Hey bud it's illegal to use game fish as bite! No biggy to me but game wardens might tho!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Hey bud it's illegal to use game fish as bite! No biggy to me but game wardens might tho!


Bait


brad crappie said:


> Hey bud it's illegal to use game fish as bite! No biggy to me but game wardens might tho!


bait


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> Hey bud it's illegal to use game fish as bite! No biggy to me but game wardens might tho!


Since when?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

It’s fine as long as you catch it with a hook and line


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

keepinitreel said:


> It’s fine as long as you catch it with a hook and line


Thank u did not know!


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback, it’s great to learn from those who have experience with the lake and just plain old fishing tactics. 

Hopefully the ice will firm up again soon!

Thight lines all 

Thanks again


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You can use any fish for bait as long as it was legally taken. Gills and perch have no minimum size. You can use a 12" bass for bait if that's the minimum size for your lake. Just can't use more than your daily limit of bass. 

I've fished Lake Medina in the spring and summer. Mostly dink bluegills. Good bass and catfish population, some walleye. Only ever caught one walleye and it wasn't big enough to keep. Never tried for crappie there.


----------

